# my buddies



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Great capture on #2!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

The first shot is nice, but the second one really grabs me, with those strong colors, the compo and the lighting.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 24, 2006)

thank you guys!


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

yea, very happy pics jm, very photogenic buddies!...like the crop on the second :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Mar 24, 2006)

I still think ya'll should let me and Raven have them for a while.   

First, great photos ... as usual!

Second ... how great is it that they are so close in age?  They will always be close ... learning to ride bikes together, playing sports together, chasin' chicks together ... they will share a bond that a lot of siblings don't get the chance to share due to there being too much of a an age gap.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

awwww...sweet pic's JM  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

great shots, ofcourse...

the second shot looks like angel hands and angel babies..

i just love this........your buddies are awesome...


----------



## duncanp (Mar 24, 2006)

Great capture :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (Mar 24, 2006)

Great shots. Love the second one!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 24, 2006)

nice shots JM., those lads are lucky to have such a great Mom and Dad.


----------



## Alison (Mar 24, 2006)

Love that last shot. It even looks like they are sharing willingly  These pictures make me want to pick up the camera again...and its been a long while since I've wanted to do that.


----------



## Jeff Jarboe (Mar 25, 2006)

love #2 :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 25, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> nice shots JM., those lads are lucky to have such a great Mom and Dad.


 
Awww Ray, you're too sweet!  Maria is lucky to have Daisy and you too!  :hug::


----------

